# NYC Hot Dog Cart Onions - Sabrette's



## shel (Dec 20, 2006)

Does anyone have an idea, a recipe, or a pointer to a site to help me learn how to make the onions found on NYC hot dog carts? I'd love to try some t'nite, or sometime soon. Thanks!

Shel


----------



## kyheirloomer (Feb 1, 2007)

Shel,

The onions (and peppers--done the same way) are sweated in olive oil and lots of paprika. It's the paprika and slow cooking that does it. 

If the onions sizzle at all you're cooking them too high. Think in terms of a confit. 

In my youth I spent a lot of time talking to Sabrette vendors before one of them shared the secret.


----------



## shel (Dec 20, 2006)

I searched around the net and came up with a couple of "clone" recipes. Some had paprika, some didn't, some were loaded with HFCS ... all, of course, were _THE_ replication <LOL> But at least I've got some ideas and will end up experimenting,

Thanks - welcome back!

Shel


----------



## phatch (Mar 29, 2002)

I've seen those kinds of recipes call for ketchup too.


----------



## mezzaluna (Aug 29, 2000)

I suggest you contact my friend, Chicagostyledog through a private message on this site. He's in the business.


----------



## fstfrdy (May 9, 2007)

Not New York but my Alberta Style fried onions that I serve hundreds of pounds of a summer.

3-4 pounds yellow onions
1 pound of butter
4-6 cloves crushed garlic
palm full of fresh cracked pepper

carmalize and brown over high heat till nice and golden then drizzle about one half can of coca cola (the real one) and a couple dabs of pepper sauce. I have people come up to just order the onions on a bun.

Cheers Fred


----------



## ontos1944 (Jul 4, 2009)

after 40 odd years of eating sabrette hot dogs ..finally..i "cracked the code" on making the onions!!!!!!!
cut up an onion,guess a 1015 or vidalia would work best but all i had was yellow store onions.....i cut one up...put it in a small pot,added about two? cups of water and boiled until the water evapetated until the consistancy was similar to what i remember on the hot dog carts....while boiling,i put in about a 1/2 cup? of regular ketsup.....the taste was too tomatoey...so for the **** of it i gave it a couple shots of frenches yellow mustard....THATS THE SECRET!!after all these years, the onions came out PERFECT!!!
YOUmight play around with the consistancy you desire,but this should be pretty close!!the mustard took away the overpowerinr ketsup taste and combined with the sugar from boiling down the onions it made it just like i remember...not a chef,but i "poke and hope" alot...hope this helps you......one other thing...i added some dehydrated onion flakes also...about a 1/4 cup or so...seemed to help,but make sure to do all this at a full boil...


----------



## rpmcmurphy (Jan 8, 2008)

just thought I'd put it out there in case no one knows....but Sabretts does actually make the onions in a jar too..

also, the creator died earlier this year

Drizzle and Schmear: Creator of Sabrett's Prepared Onions Dies


----------



## rpmcmurphy (Jan 8, 2008)

the recipe from the link above as well 

1 1/2 teaspoons olive oil 
1 medium onion, sliced thin and chopped 
4 cups water 
2 tablespoons tomato paste 
2 teaspoons corn syrup 
1 teaspoon cornstarch 
1/2 teaspoon salt 
1/4 teaspoon crushed red pepper flakes 
1/4 cup vinegar 


1. Heat the oil in a large saucepan over medium heat. 
2. Sauté sliced onion in the oil for 5 minutes, until onions are 
soft but not brown. 
3. Add water, tomato paste, corn syrup, cornstarch, salt, and red 
pepper flakes, and stir. 
4. Bring mixture to a boil, then reduce heat and simmer for 45 
minutes. Add vinegar. Continue to simmer for an additional 30 to 45 
minutes or until most of the liquid has reduced and the sauce is 
thick. 
Makes about 1 cup. 
The author also suggests doubling the recipe due to the time it takes to create the sauce. I'd say to double it cause it sounds great and I can't imagine that one cup would be enough.


----------



## maryb (Mar 21, 2008)

I have been searching for someone who sells an all beef natural casing coarse ground dog online with no luck. Anyone know of someone?


----------



## rpmcmurphy (Jan 8, 2008)

I think Niman Ranch makes em' not sure who sells them though.

If you have a eastern european/polish/russian/ukraine community near you, I suggest you hit up any store that sells house made Kielbasa...they usually make hot dogs too. I pick these up around the block, and they are.....awesome. all sirloin, all natural. not necessarily course ground though


----------



## maryb (Mar 21, 2008)

I live 125 miles from civilization :lol: online ordering is going to be my only choice unless I invest in better sausage making equipment.


----------

